# German blue ram & Nitrite



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I've had a 10 gallon tank running for a year now which is cycled. I have an up to 20 gallon filter in there, with a heater (77-78 degrees). I have 3 snails, 2 ghost shrimp, 2 amano shrimp, 1 bamboo shrimp, 1 freshwater flounder, and 1 german blue ram. I don't plan on getting anymore fish or anything else. I just got the flounder 3 weeks ago, and the german blue ram about 5 days ago. I have a cave, some rocks, gravel substrate, and 3 fake plants. I've had all of the shrimps for about 8 months now. 

My boyfriend picked up the german blue ram from the local fish store because he liked it, and the fish guy said 10 gallons would be fine and they do fine even if they're the only german blue ram in the tank. Well, I've been researching, and it says that they should be in at least a 20 gallon tank. However, he seems to be doing just fine. He is the only fish we have, besides the flounder, but the flounder just stays sucked on the side of the walls all the time.

I've always had 0 ammonia & 0 nitrite. I usually check it every 2 weeks. I do a 2 gallon water change each week while cleaning the gravel with my gravel rack. Today when I went to the fish store he checked ammonia and it was 0, PH was 7.2, He said my water was soft, nitrates 5, and I had a reading of .25 on my nitrites! I haven't had a reading on my nitrites since my tank was cycling which was a year ago, so I'm confused. When I get home, I'm going to do a 20% water change and use prime which I always use to treat my tap water. 

Before I got the german blue ram, I was adding aquarium salt. I did a water change the night before we got him, so there is still some salt in the water right now, but eventually it will be all diluted out. I read that they don't prefer salt. Will the freshwater flounder, snails, and shrimp still do OK without salt?

I just want some opinions/advice on everything. Thank you! I appreciate it! I putting some pics up of my tank later  thanks everyone


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

ruby716 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've had a 10 gallon tank running for a year now which is cycled. I have an up to 20 gallon filter in there, with a heater (77-78 degrees). I have 3 snails, 2 ghost shrimp, 2 amano shrimp, 1 bamboo shrimp, 1 freshwater flounder, and 1 german blue ram. I don't plan on getting anymore fish or anything else. I just got the flounder 3 weeks ago, and the german blue ram about 5 days ago. I have a cave, some rocks, gravel substrate, and 3 fake plants. I've had all of the shrimps for about 8 months now.
> 
> ...


German Rams are sensitive fish, so if you have nitrites, you'd be seeing some effect of that, on the fish, such as stress or death. Some of the test kits are less reliable than others. What is the test kit being used?
I don't see why you'd have nitrites either if your tank is cycled. I will say, I agree a 10 gal is not a suitable size for the fish you have. I've not heard of any freshwater fish and shrimp who need salt, so I don't know why you'd think they need that. You will not be able to keep that German Ram alive in water that has salt, so for the sake of all your fish, get rid of that, it's not necessary.

German Rams can probably live alone, but are much better off as a male/female pair. Don't do that, however in the tank you have. Finding a mated pair is another issue.

Gwen


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> German Rams are sensitive fish, so if you have nitrites, you'd be seeing some effect of that, on the fish, such as stress or death. Some of the test kits are less reliable than others. What is the test kit being used?
> I don't see why you'd have nitrites either if your tank is cycled. I will say, I agree a 10 gal is not a suitable size for the fish you have. I've not heard of any freshwater fish and shrimp who need salt, so I don't know why you'd think they need that. You will not be able to keep that German Ram alive in water that has salt, so for the sake of all your fish, get rid of that, it's not necessary.
> 
> German Rams can probably live alone, but are much better off as a male/female pair. Don't do that, however in the tank you have. Finding a mated pair is another issue.
> ...



Well I'm doing a 2 gallon water change tonight when I get home. I use the API Master Test Kit. Should I take back the fish? The freshwater flounder is ok in there right? Maybe I will get a betta


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I agree with Gwen on the ram and tank size, but having said that, if you really like the fish, and it is solitary, fine. A 20g would be minimum for a pair, that is quite a different thing.

Freshwater Flounder. This may be trouble. I do not know this fish, but I have read that it attains 6 inches and should be in brackish water. You might consider returning this fish, as it is not going to do well in a 10g freshwater.

Nitrites. This could be due to the intro of the two fish. You don't mention live plants; if you had these, you should never see ammonia or nitrite. But without, adding fish will increase ammonia and then nitrite, so that might be the source. Another possible is your tap water. Another member suddenly had nitrite in her tap water without warning, so this is possible; test the tap water for ammonia, nitrite and nitrate just so you know. Prime detoxifies nitrite but it will still show in tests as "nitrite" and Prime is effective for up to 48 hours.

Live plants will benefit not only this but the ram too, especially floating plants which are easy to maintain. I strongly recommend them.

Byron.


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

ruby716 said:


> Well I'm doing a 2 gallon water change tonight when I get home. I use the API Master Test Kit. Should I take back the fish? The freshwater flounder is ok in there right? Maybe I will get a betta



I have no idea what a freshwater flounder is. I thought flounder was a type of fish that is normally eaten :lol: I'm assuming it's a catfish type of fish? If you are not up for a more difficult fish to keep, that must have water parameters that are stable and good, such as low ph (even 7.4 is a bit high for a German Ram) and always 0 ammonia, 0 nitrates and very low nitrates, than you should take him back. I have German Rams, and I'm having pretty good luck with them, but they are not hardy fish, and many people do have trouble keeping them alive for any period of time. 

Keep me posted on what you decide to do. 

Gwen


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> I have no idea what a freshwater flounder is. I thought flounder was a type of fish that is normally eaten :lol: I'm assuming it's a catfish type of fish? If you are not up for a more difficult fish to keep, that must have water parameters that are stable and good, such as low ph (even 7.4 is a bit high for a German Ram) and always 0 ammonia, 0 nitrates and very low nitrates, than you should take him back. I have German Rams, and I'm having pretty good luck with them, but they are not hardy fish, and many people do have trouble keeping them alive for any period of time.
> 
> Keep me posted on what you decide to do.
> 
> Gwen


I just tested my ammonia, p.h, nitrite, and nitrate. These are the readings:

0 ammonia
0 nitrite
7.2 ph
5 nitrate

I think I'm going to keep the ram and see how he does. He seems happy, swimming around, and eating.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Byron said:


> I agree with Gwen on the ram and tank size, but having said that, if you really like the fish, and it is solitary, fine. A 20g would be minimum for a pair, that is quite a different thing.
> 
> Freshwater Flounder. This may be trouble. I do not know this fish, but I have read that it attains 6 inches and should be in brackish water. You might consider returning this fish, as it is not going to do well in a 10g freshwater.
> 
> ...


I just checked all the parameters and they were 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 5 nitrate, and 7.2 ph. The ram seems happy and so does the flounder. I checked the tap water and there was no ammonia or nitrite so that's good  What kind of floating plants would be good?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

ruby716 said:


> I just checked all the parameters and they were 0 ammonia, 0 nitrite, 5 nitrate, and 7.2 ph. The ram seems happy and so does the flounder. I checked the tap water and there was no ammonia or nitrite so that's good  What kind of floating plants would be good?


Those test results suggest it was just adding the new fish.

Water Sprite is my favourite floating plant. Some stem plants will do fine floating too. Green Cabomba, Brazilian Pennywort.


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

*this is the tank*

10 gallon freshwater tank - YouTube


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

ruby716 said:


> 10 gallon freshwater tank - YouTube



Your ram looks like she is pretty shy and not comfortable. Over time they do associate you with feeding, and can become quiet friendly at the glass when they see you. Be careful not to over feed, however. I saw a ghost shrimp eating a blood worm, but not the fish. Is she eating ok?

I see that Petsmart is carrying German Rams now. Is that were you got her?

Gwen


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Gwen!

I actually got her at a fish store by my house that's been around for over 20 years. I only trust fish and such from him. I took this video the day I got the German Blue Ram, and yes she was a little shy at first. He has opened up a bunch! ( I'm not sure if it's a boy or girl so I keep saying he/she lol) He's eating very well. I feed flakes, granules, and blood worms. I just fed some blood worms before and he went right up to them and started munching away lol. I'm definitely not overfeeding  I make sure I don't do that. But he seems very happy. I always see him swimming around through the cave and stuff, so I think he's content. I'm going to put another video of up of him. You can really see the difference in his personality. He's more comfortable now. His colors are so pretty, like a glowing blue  Thanks for writing back!!


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

my german blue ram - YouTube


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

ruby716 said:


> my german blue ram - YouTube



That is a really pretty blue. Your ram looks very different than mine. Here's a vid clip on mine with fry. :-D 

I see too you have a Bamboo shrimp. With a new tank set up, he may not find enough food in the water to live. You may want to do some reading on them, because they are so cool and it would be sad to lose him. Does he pick food off the bottom, or is he regularly fanning, and seem to get food out of the water? 

Freeswim1 - YouTube


----------



## ruby716 (Feb 24, 2011)

GwenInNM said:


> That is a really pretty blue. Your ram looks very different than mine. Here's a vid clip on mine with fry. :-D
> 
> I see too you have a Bamboo shrimp. With a new tank set up, he may not find enough food in the water to live. You may want to do some reading on them, because they are so cool and it would be sad to lose him. Does he pick food off the bottom, or is he regularly fanning, and seem to get food out of the water?
> 
> Freeswim1 - YouTube


Thanks =) I'll check our ur video! Well this tank has been set up for a year already. He fans, and goes on the substrate. Most of the time he's fanning. Before I left for work today he was lol..He goes on the plant right where the water comes out from the filter and sits there for hours upon hours lol I've had him for about 6 months now


----------



## GwenInNM (Feb 2, 2011)

ruby716 said:


> Thanks =) I'll check our ur video! Well this tank has been set up for a year already. He fans, and goes on the substrate. Most of the time he's fanning. Before I left for work today he was lol..He goes on the plant right where the water comes out from the filter and sits there for hours upon hours lol I've had him for about 6 months now



Oh, sorry. I somehow had the impression this was a new tank - probably because of the nitrite discussion. I really like my bamboo shrimp  

Gwen


----------

